# Elvtárs, pajtás, cimbora és társ.



## ausermilar

Hello!

Except for the political use of "elvtárs", these four nouns can be used with the same meaning?

Their feminine version would be: elvtársnő, ??, ?? and tarsnő, but this change of gender implies another meaning?

Thanks.


----------



## francisgranada

The feminine of _elvtárs _is _elvtársnő_, as you have supposed it correctly. It doesn't imply any different meaning. However, _cimboranő_, _pajtásnő _and _társnő _are practically not used (according to my experiences), even if grammatically these forms could be possible.

_Elvtárs _is used only in political or ideological sense (elv + társ).  It is possible to form other composed words using _társ, _as well, e.g. _munkatárs_, _osztálytárs_, _iskolatárs_, _vetélytárs_, _bajtárs_, _élettárs_, etc.  These examples impliy that _társ _is used rather in a certain context (partner, companion, associate, ...), not simply in the meaning of "friend".

_Cimbora _is something like a "good/near friend".  _Pajtás _for me is used typically with children, indicating approximately  "friends that play together", etc. These definitions are far not perfect or complete .... they are rather my _ad hoc_ reactions to your question.

My personal conclusion:  these four nouns are typically not interchangeable.


----------



## ausermilar

Late, because of the sanitary nonsenses of this year, but THANK YOU!


----------

